

How to deploy code when github is down  - railswarrior
http://github.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/down.html

======
stevencorona
Wish this had a different title because it's bound to get lost with all of the
other "GitHub is down" posts, but there is some good information in here on
how to deploy and share your git repositories when GitHub is down.

~~~
railswarrior
what title would you suggest?

~~~
stevencorona
How to deploy code when GitHub is down? It's not that the title is bad, it's
just that there are 100 other "GitHub is down!!!" posts in the new section
linking to their status page right now

~~~
railswarrior
Thanks for the suggestion. May this post be helpful to everyone .

